# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Brack: Perú camino a potencia mundial de productos agrícolas orgánicos, sin transgénicos

## Bruno Cillóniz

Afirmó el Ministro del Ambiente, ante la Comisión Agraria del Congreso:  _Ante el ingreso de transgénicos, ministro del Ambiente propuso la elaboración de un Sistema Nacional de Bioseguridad. Consideró que se debe utilizar la Biotecnología moderna para potenciar presencia de los productos genéticos en los mercados internacionales._   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* Conforme el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack Egg, desarrollaba su exposición sobre los “Cultivos Transgénicos en el Perú” ante la Comisión Agraria, su posición quedaba clara: “el ingreso de semillas transgénicas no aumentarían la productividad en el agro nacional; por el contrario, los transgénicos atentarían contra la biodiversidad de los productos agrícolas peruanos”. 
Y es que para Brack, los transgénicos son innecesarios para la competitividad del agro, cuando se posee una biodiversidad de productos agrícolas y una creciente producción y exportación de productos orgánicos en los mercados internacionales.  *Los productos orgánicos* 
Antonio Brack Egg informó que el Perú tiene más de 55 mil agricultores con certificación orgánica y, en asociación con la agricultura moderna, se convirtieron en "líderes" en los mercados mundiales en numerosos productos, sin necesidad de utilizar semillas transgénicas. Según el ministro del Ambiente, el 50% de nuestras exportaciones agrícolas y agropecuarias son productos orgánicos en la actualidad. 
“Si el Estado, a través del MINAG, entrará a apoyar la producción orgánica en el Perú, en los próximos diez años nuestras exportaciones orgánicas superarían los US$ 5 mil millones anuales; y miles de agricultores podrían tener mejores precios y ofrecer productos de calidad en los mercados mundiales”, señaló. 
El ministro del Ambiente afirmó que Perú es líder en exportar banano orgánico de Tumbes, exportador de cacao orgánico del valle del Huallaga, de camu camu y de trucha orgánica a Noruega y Alemania que lo realiza una comunidad de la laguna Arapa (Puno). “Desarrollemos más las exportaciones y la producción de nuestros recursos genéticos. No nos echemos o caduquemos ante transgénicos que económicamente son cero para el país”, solicitó.  *Y la peligrosidad de los transgénicos* 
Para el ministro Brack, el ingreso de semillas transgénicas representa una “amenaza” para la biodiversidad de los productos agrícolas nacionales, “a través de la polinización cruzada podemos contaminar nuestros recursos genéticos”, creándose el monocultivo en el agro nacional. 
Según el ministro del Ambiente, las instituciones peruanas competentes deben tomar en consideración los peligros latentes del ingreso de transgénicos patentados: 
1.- Se pone en riesgo el valor económico generado por las diferentes cadenas de valor de los productos orgánicos. 
2.- Se deja de lado el inmenso potencial de nuestros productos nativos: en términos de valor de exportación, empleo local y efectos multiplicadores de producción. 
3.- Dependeríamos de semillas importadas y patentadas por pocas empresas (transnacionales) generando vulnerabilidad a los usuarios de las semillas transgénicas y creando una dependencia económica. 
Antonio Brack explicó que el interés de la comercialización de semillas transgénicas de las empresas transnacionales como Bayer o Monsanto, radica en 6 semillas: algodón, maíz, soya, papa, canola o mostaza y salmón. 
“El maíz amarillo para la alimentación de los pollos es cultivado en Barranca; que pasaría si ese maíz llega a los valles donde se produce maíz morado, contaminaríamos y perderíamos los mercados internacionales de maíz morado”.  *La Incapacidad del Estado y la Bioseguridad Nacional* 
“Hace más de 2 años se denunció la presencia de cultivos de maíz transgénico en Barranca, al norte de Lima, y hasta la fecha no hay respuestas de los entes responsables de monitoreo”, señaló. 
Según el ministro Brack Egg, el Perú está en un escenario de “extrema debilidad regulatoria” ante el ingreso de semillas transgénicas, por lo que consideró necesario avanzar hacia un “Sistema Nacional de Bioseguridad”, en donde cada institución o instancia pública (INIA, Ministerio de la Producción, Viceministerio de Pesquería, DIGESA, y otros) trabajen en la elaboración de reglamentos sobre bioseguridad y control de organismos genéticamente modificados en el país. 
“Las instancias públicas podían ampararse en la Ley Orgánica del Poder Ejecutivo, especialmente en casos tan complejos como el de los transgénicos”, aseveró.  *Entre paréntesis, 5 años* 
Según Brack, una moratoria de 5 años nos daría tiempo para “ordenar” la legislación nacional y “enfrentar” el ingreso de transgénicos. 
“El ingreso de transgénicos podría crearnos un serio daño, en lo económico con nuestras exportaciones agrarias, en lo social podemos perjudicar a miles de agricultores que tienen certificaciones orgánicas, y también un daño posible al ambiente, a nuestra diversidad biológica”, señaló. 
Brack solicitó al Congreso de la República sostener una discusión “pausada” sobre el tema de los transgénicos para la toma de decisiones necesarias por la bioseguridad del país. “Suiza ha declarado una moratoria de 12 años, Costa Rica también tiene moratoria. Yo, al menos pido 5 años para trabajar en la cuestión legal”, aseveró.  *“Creemos en la Biotecnología moderna”* 
El ministro del Ambiente negó que sus argumentos en contra del ingreso de organismos genéticamente modificados signifiquen un rechazo a la biotecnología moderna. 
Brack consideró que deberíamos utilizar la ciencia para desarrollar nuestros recursos genéticos y potenciar su presencia en los mercados internacionales. “Existe la posibilidad que se haga registros y patentes de nuestros recursos genéticos, en lugar de permitir que se introduzca recursos transgénicos desde fuera”.   *DATOS:*  
Ante la afirmación de la congresista Janeth Cajahuanca (PNP) que el DL 1080 del TLC Perú – EEUU permite el ingreso de productos transgénicos a territorio nacional, el ministro Brack informó que los capítulos 16 y 18 del Tratado establecen que “si bien un país puede tener una legislación de transgénicos (EEUU) no obliga al otro país a tener una legislación también. Entonces somos libres de implementar nuestra propia legislación de Bioseguridad”.  
El ministro del Ambiente explicó que la regulación del ingreso de transgénicos no se trabaja en el marco del TLC Perú – EEUU, sino dentro del Protocolo de Cartagena en Bioseguridad.  
El Protocolo de Cartagena en Bioseguridad es un acuerdo medioambiental en el marco del Convenio sobre la Diversidad Biológica (CDB) que se ocupa de regular la “transferencia, manipulación y uso de organismos vivos modificados resultantes de la biotecnología moderna que puedan tener efectos adversos en la conservación y la utilización de la biodiversidad”.Temas similares: Tractores Agrícolas SONALIKA de la India - Potencia y economía en el Perú Artículo: El Perú puede ser potencia de productos orgánicos. Minam afirma que se deberían desarrollar productos orgánicos y nativos en vez de pensar en traer transgénicos Ministro Brack inaugura Foro por el Día Mundial del Agua Ministro Brack inaugura Foro por el Día Mundial del Agua

----------

